# Geht after effects zu printen?



## Render79 (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo forum ,habe Bilder die damals nur für Web gedacht waren mit Cinema 4D/ AfterEffects und PSD erstellt. Nun will der Kunde diese Bilder auch für Messen nutzen.Kann After Effects höhere DPI ausspucken als nur 72dpi? denn ohne die Postprod. von AE bekomme ich die Bilder nicht im selben Stil hin. Gibt es alternativ-Lösungen? Bitte um Hilfe******!


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2013)

Die DPI-Frage ist erstmal unerheblich. Einzig die Qualität der Komposition zählt.
(A) in welcher Auflösung ist die Komposition angelegt?
(B) Wie sind die Layer vorhanden? vektoriell oder Bilddaten kleiner skaliert?

Kurzum, lässt sich die Komposition ohne Qualitätsverluste vergrößern?

mfg chmee


----------



## Render79 (6. Mai 2013)

Vielen dank erstmal. verstehe das so: Die Szene ist ja noch als c4d datei vorhanden..also rendere ich mir diese möglichst gross herraus. sagen wir mal als 10.000x7.500pixel /72dpi-dann erstelle ich in AE meine Kompsition (Effekte drauf etc.bei 10.000x7.500pixel /72dpi)..als postproduktion könnte ich die Kompsition dann in psd zum druck auf 150dpi umrechnen-und hätte dann immer noch einen guten Druck/150dpi (langt) bei einer Grösse von 67cmx50cm,-oder?!


----------



## chmee (6. Mai 2013)

Dein Gedanke ist im Ansatz richtig, nur Deine Gedanken zur Druckgröße sind falsch.

*Pixel sind Pixel, DPI sind DPI.*
Kombiniert aus Datenmenge(Pixel) und Druckgröße ergibt sich die Druckdichte. Andersrum ergäbe sich aus Pixelmenge und DPI die zu erwartende(optimale) Druckgröße. Umrechnen ist ein Anzeichen für den falschen Gedanken.

http://www.tutorials.de/fotografie-digitalfotografie/360510-fotofaq.html#51

Kurz und bündig : 10.000px Bildbreite mit 300dpi ergibt eine Druckgröße von
10.000[px]/300[ppi] = 33.33[inch] -> ~85[cm]

Da wird nix umgerechnet, sondern der Bilddatei lediglich gesagt, sie soll (vom Drucker) mit 300dpi betrachtet werden, nicht mit 72dpi.

mfg chmee


----------



## Render79 (6. Mai 2013)

ach ja! natürlich! ...ok,...glaub ich krieg das hin. Danke für den Link+Hinweis!..fummel mich da rein


----------



## Render79 (15. Mai 2013)

Heute sind die Messewände angekommen, sieht alles 1A aus-top Qualität. Vielen dank nochmal für die Tipps!
VG Render79


----------

